# Kräuterfarmen ohne abzusteigen und ohne Golem



## Premker (6. September 2017)

Hallo liebe WoW-Freunde,

wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich ein Addon oder sowas, mit dem ich von meinen Mounts aus Kräuter farmen kann und nicht jedesmal runtergeholt werde.

Habe erlebt, wie ein Spieler das neben mir gemacht hat und war etwas verblüfft darüber. Weiß jemand, was da benutzt wird oder war das eine Verzauberung?

Danke für eure Antworten und Tipps.

Premker


----------



## spectrumizer (6. September 2017)

Geht mit einem Item Dämonenstahlsteigbügel. Und mit der Kräuterkunde (Legion) Verzauberung reduzierst du die Zeit zum abbauen.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. September 2017)

Geht mit einem Item Dämonenstahlsteigbügel. Und mit der Kräuterkunde (Legion) Verzauberung reduzierst du die Zeit zum abbauen.


----------



## Premker (7. September 2017)

DANKE ;-)

Genau das suchte ich.


----------

